# alabama point



## redneckmanal (Oct 9, 2007)

going tomorrow morn.. so i let yall know if i get thing


----------



## Drag Fever (Oct 3, 2007)

So how did you do????????????


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Not too good I suspect. I went there toowith onlymodest success. A fine day though!

http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/about1001.html


----------

